# Rattie Pancakes!



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I just tried this out on my boys - they love love LOVED it.

We all know how it is when you end up with too much pancake batter after everyone's already had their fill of it. But, what to do with it? 

Make rattie pancakes!

Here's what you'll need:
1. Pancake Batter, of your choice, preferably a NO MILK recipe. 
2. Your ratties favorite vegetable, fruit, and/or meat
3. A pan
4. Some rats!

Note: This works much better for larger mischiefs! 

Just take a heaping tablespoon of the pancake mix and toss it in the pan. 
Then, take little scraps of your ratties favorite veggies, fruit, meat - whatever you want then to have in their salad for the night. 
Place it on top of the pancake.
Cook the pancake as you normally would.
Wait for it to cool.
Cut up and serve!

I'd say one pancake would be just fine for two ratties  If you have three, two will be enough. Six can easily scarf down four, I assume.
Please note I do not intend this to be a regular treat for any rattie. Perhaps a birthday treat, or christmas/other holidays.
You can also - if you're feeling extra naughty - add a chocolate chip or two into each pancake. ^^

You can also probably just make a flour/baking soda/water mixture to bind all the food items together. Fewer ingredients than traditional pancake mix, and you can control what kind of flour/baking soda/etc they get.

Remember, *moderation*​! Don't overfeed your rats. A fatty ratty is a sad ratty.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

awwww thats so sweet!! I'm going to make pancakes one of these days


----------

